# Fishing Areas



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Can someone suggest a close salt water fishing place for me? I live in Bergen County NJ, I just moved here not long ago. The closest area I know of is Long Beach Island NJ. Usually, I fish for simple Flounder off the rocks, or a Pier would be great. Please give me suggestions for Bay or Pier fishing. Thanks in advance! 



:fishing:


----------



## chuck_c (Nov 2, 2005)

you can try the pier at seaside park or go to the mansquan inlet and fish along the wall in point pleasant. Both are good area in the spring. If you have a 4wd vehicle you can get a pass and fish island beach state park. seaside park is exit 82 off the gsp southbround and also ibsp is 82. Point is exit 98. Hope this help,you can also go on line and check www.bettyandnicks.com hope this will help good luck


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

the raritan bay,clams amd bloods,mud flats,the bay is in the high 30 now i'd wait a couple weeks


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Bobabouy(Howard Stern RULES!!!), chuck_c and parkstreet1234 welcome to the NJ board. Thought there was only a handful of people keeping this board alive. Man it is great to see some new members here on the Jersey board. Welcome again and I look forward to possibly wet a line or two with you guys.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

welcome aboard. I don't know about North Jersey too much but if ya get down this way hit me up. :beer: :beer:


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I gotta go with bobabouy on this one!*

If I were coming down from Bergen county I would definitely look in Monmouth County: Lawerence Harbor, Union Beach, Keansburg, Highlands, Sea Bright, Sandy Hook.

Also closer to home for you would be the Hudson River Striper Fishing Clubs. SOL is home to a lot of those guys.

Fish On!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome Aboard! I'm down here with the Dogg,if you come down to the Cape May Area Sing out for a Heads up or Company!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dogg; How goes the Building Class? if you need help just shout.(Or supplies)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*It's goin*

I'll be callin sometime time soon.


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotta include South Amboy and Keyport as areas to fish as well:fishing:


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*try*

the bass barn site.........lots of nj fishin stuff.......JS


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I would try Keansburg pier in about 2 Weeks and Pples for Fluke on opening day. Just be careful when you park at those Meters


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Hello*

Wow, thanks for all the responses. Sorry I have been offline a bit. I just had a new baby boy. Anyway, you gave me plenty of places to try. I hope to get to go sometime this summer! Things have been a bit crazy lately. Thanks again, I will for sure check into all those places you suggested.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Congrats*

On the new arrival. Hope all is well. Best wishes to you and momma.


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

do you fish for weakies? I could put you on weakies and stripers but only nightime fishing. I never fish during the day, without a boat its a waste of time. All you need is a Ugly stick rod with Powerpro fishing line. (30lb strength / 10ld diameter) and pink zoom Superflukes with 1/2 to 3/4 ounce jigheads.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

weakie1 said:


> do you fish for weakies? I could put you on weakies and stripers but only nightime fishing. I never fish during the day, without a boat its a waste of time. All you need is a Ugly stick rod with Powerpro fishing line. (30lb strength / 10ld diameter) and pink zoom Superflukes with 1/2 to 3/4 ounce jigheads.



SHOW ME THE FISHIE!!!
I want in on this type of fishing Weakie.


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

where are you located at X-ray ?


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

weakie1 said:


> where are you located at X-ray ?


Im at Mcguire Air Force Base right next to Fort Dix. If you dont know where that is, then I'm 25 min south of Trenton. Im from the South Jersey area though, Cumberland and Atlantic counties.


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Find a bridge that goes over some backbay water or inlet. Start fishing an hour after the sun goes down. Fish with a pink superfluke zoom on a 1/2 ounce jighead. Stand on the bridge so the water is coming in at you and cast out. reel in your line by just keeping the slack out and let the lure start to swing into the shadows of the bridge and hold on. I havent used a different lure in 11 years.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Parkplace, where in Bergen County are you? I am from Dumont and do tons of fishing down the shore. I belong to several fishing clubs and get alot of information from them. A local one is the Hudson River Fishermans Association. Another is the Bergen County Salt Water Anglers. I belong to both of them, plus a few more down the shore.

I prefer the calmer beaches like Sea Bright and Long Branch. However, I go onto Island State Park alot and one of my favorites is LBI. There are a few good places right in Bergen County too.

Don't forget the back bays too.

Good Luck:beer:


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

cfishigotu said:


> Parkplace, where in Bergen County are you? I am from Dumont and do tons of fishing down the shore. I belong to several fishing clubs and get alot of information from them. A local one is the Hudson River Fishermans Association. Another is the Bergen County Salt Water Anglers. I belong to both of them, plus a few more down the shore.
> 
> I prefer the calmer beaches like Sea Bright and Long Branch. However, I go onto Island State Park alot and one of my favorites is LBI. There are a few good places right in Bergen County too.
> 
> ...


no mention of the seaside hts non fishing club
:--|


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey is this Smitty?
:beer:


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

cfishigotu said:


> Hey is this Smitty?
> :beer:


and :fishing: it was good last night in the bay first weaks and blues not me somebody else,guppie's report was 50 fish(bazz) w'one keeper,grumpys report was first bluefish caught in inlet,w/the rain and wind on friday i will be snot balling from the surf at IBSP,sure is bro what has been the word in the club? let me guess lenny and his bro were drunk:beer: :redface: it was good thing what happened that club is a JOKE see ya at the beach,hope you got a good flashlight< more on that later


----------

